# what did u get for christmas



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

what did the folks in fishland get for x mas or really what did u buy yourselves.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nothing. . . I'm not Christian. . . but later today I'm going to the ULTIMATE UKRAINIAN ISRAELI TAIWANESE CANADIAN FEAST!!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We don't really do much for Christmas cuz we don't have kids or much family nearby, and it seems silly to buy stuff just to buy stuff. And I work retail so the whole thing makes me cranky...
But I reserve the right to buy myself a present tomorrow if I see anything I want


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oops.. I am not really religious but I always celebrated christmas. lol.

I didn't get anything as of yet but Kat got lots of clothes and goodies! I bought her this neat activity block thing that is just wild. 

http://www.squidoo.com/b-zany-zoo-wooden-activity-cube

As long as she gets something nice thats all that matters :3


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Nothing no parents left and family doesn't do it on Christmas! We do a secret Santa in October before my step mom leaves for Florida! But I dd buy myself a small computer at best last night online! 

Thanks

John


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha still counts john!!  Bob got a new video card since the it has wonderful timing. rofl.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Nothing. . . I'm not Christian. . . but later today I'm going to the ULTIMATE UKRAINIAN ISRAELI TAIWANESE CANADIAN FEAST!!!


WOW! That is some mix  is this a family thing? Sounds a lot like mine 

I too don't keep this holiday. I still like gifts .

My brother bought me a fish a very very very special fish 

I wish all who celebrate a very merry Christmas


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Nothing. . . I'm not Christian. . . but later today I'm going to the ULTIMATE UKRAINIAN ISRAELI TAIWANESE CANADIAN FEAST!!!


do you speak UKRAINIAN, HEBREW and TAIWANESE 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

That's what I was allowed to buy, but in return I promised to my wife vacuum the house every Suday .

After today,s cleaning, I think now I was mistake on my part 



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahah!! awee Sig, I think it was a great deal. Vacuuming isnt that bad is it??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't get/buy anything for Christmas.

sig, just buy a Roomba


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> sig, just buy a Roomba


Can somebody transalate "roomba" to russian please?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, my presents;

My dog left me a good poo =]
and one of my no entries is preggers =]]

Other than that, I got some useless crap.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

No Russian translations, but...

http://store.irobot.com/category/in...&ab=CMS_IRBT_Storefront_011510_vacuumcleaning



sig said:


> Can somebody transalate "roomba" to russian please?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> No Russian translations, but...
> 
> http://store.irobot.com/category/in...&ab=CMS_IRBT_Storefront_011510_vacuumcleaning


Thanks, buy it will not work in my home. I have English Bullterrier and she will finish this one very fast

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Nothing. . . I'm not Christian. . . but later today I'm going to the ULTIMATE UKRAINIAN ISRAELI TAIWANESE CANADIAN FEAST!!!


Woah... that sound delicious! Can I come too? I'll bring my own Rolaids


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, if they ever want to test out a Pet Home Roomba, I'm in! 5 American Eskimo Dogs and 2 cats  But yea, I'd never try it at MY expense, either!



sig said:


> Thanks, buy it will not work in my home. I have English Bullterrier and she will finish this one very fast


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

A new display tank from NAFB,,
But john is a little hard to talk to might go miricals.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

a new 14mp camera and 8 gig sd card

and money for a contest build


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

just today I got ipod4, pedal kick and newdrumstick from my sisters!!!whoooh!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Among other things, my gf made me some papier mâché fish!!


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

I got nothing under the tree and she told me it was way over budget so I figured it was a tv, but instead she told me to sit in the computer chair and J&L's website was up and running. Told me to order any filter I wanted so I picked up the Eheim 2074e for my SSS CRS tank. Guess this one deserves a ring on her finger now...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

sig said:


> do you speak UKRAINIAN, HEBREW and TAIWANESE


Nope. It's a very close family/friend thing. I speak only French & Italian.

Menu:

mu shu pork appetizers
homemade dinner rolls
salad with nuts and pomegranate
aquarium amuse-bouche (two small shrimp suspended in an "aquarium" Turkish tea glass using white wine jelly, with raisins for rocks and a sprig of rosemary for the plant) -- looked gorgeous, tasted like full-on rosemary assault!
roast goose with fruit & nut stuffing
mashed potatoes with dill
bûche de noël (yule log cake)
caramel bavarian cream cake with pears
chestnut, ginger and cinnamon tiramisù


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Things I got:

-Gift cards for different stores ($50-500)
-Fur Hat
-Chocolate/cake 
-Wine

Things I bought:

-Chemicals for salt water tank


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*xmas*

got myself a rebel xs , took some awsome photos of kids and parents and ten for some reason my card needed to be formatted and it wiped out all my awsome pics , anyone know if i can rescue photos from a sd card . 
wife got me a 5 gal saltwater set , totally didnt expect that ,but really dont know too much about salt water .
went to big als this morning and i got myself a water change hose 25 ft and a few things but nothign major . still looking for a c02 gauge .. anyoneeeeeeee
anyways guys thanks 
tom


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Bought myself a Sybon refractometer, Korallia Nano pump, Reef test kit, and a digital thermometer for my contest build today


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Happy belated holidays to all. 

Didn't get any aquapets or aqua related gifts. Not religious but do like the xmas spirit and the tree and lights of others displays on thier homes.

Recieved some gifts 

-6D maglite 
-CRKT M-16
-LSD cells
-Another set of trigger locks and ammo + ammo box
-LowePro backpack/shoulder bag
-A pack of DVD+DL blanks
-Chocolate and cookies la yummo!
-Firestarter sticks
-A few MTB jerseys (gah...P90x  too fat to fit into them )


Picked up on Boxing Day 

-Scarf (can't find the one I love  as it got lost while moving stuff)
-2L Excel
-Rena 50 (2W sweet!)
-Check valve
-Lilygro 25tabs
-Hydor 25W
-3 x Amano shrimp
-1 x Pea puffer (awwwwwww sooo cute!)
-Lots more cookies, chocolates, and candies
-Folding shovel
-Ultra compact survival kit
-Fox40 whistle (I love this whistle!)
-Wire saw
-Magnesium fire bar


Gah.. I was sh-sh-sh-ssssssshocked at spending $100 on aquapets and aqua goods. Most I've ever spent and waaay over budget on this aquarium stuff for me.  Oh and $85 on petrol.  >___<;;;

Got a bit sticker shocked over the plants at BA and on the RCS and CRS. I think I'll buy local for sure and hope I can breed/propragate to sell some in hopes to break even on my stuff then to buy more aquapets/goods again afterwards.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

A bag full of swagger


----------

